# no one is paying any attention to the cucumber!!



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

So, I blanced a slice of cucumber and speared it to a stainless steel fork and placed in the tank and no one has attempted to take a look, not the shrimp, not the snail, not the corries nor the guppies. How long should I leave it in there????:-?

Thanks


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Leave it overnight. Take it out the next day. I'm surprised the snail hasn't gone for it yet.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

It should be fine to leave it in there a day or two.
They are just not sure what it is yet. Once they discover it, it will be a different story.


----------



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

Finally I found the snail on top of it, although he did not eat much!! I left it in overnight and removed it this morning before leaving for work. How often should try it? I did not know you can leave it for a couple of days, I thought it would mess up the water.

Thanks


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

Redlessi.......lately, i have been putting a raw slice in the tank and it seems it hold up longer and the shrimp in my tank just devour it........A normal slice will be gone in just about 3 days and it doesnt foul my water in the 10 gallon tank they are in............I put a piece in about once a week........Now with my one fish tank (90 Gal), my girlfriend put an end piece about 2 inches long in the tank, i was hesitant about such a large piece, but in 2 days my red glass barbs, gouramis and corries finished it up.........I had to pull the shell out, but all the inside of the cuke was gone..........Just make sure of any veggie you put in the tank, you wash and scrub extremely well to remove any thing on its skin........Keep trying them in your tank, everntually i think they will reconize it as food.........Good Luck!


----------



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks fishin pole, are you saying to leave it in longer dont blanch it, just put it in raw?


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

I use to blanch the veggies, but i found out they hold up better in the tank raw.........not blanching them will also retain the vitamins and nutrients in the veggie better........I usually only have to pulll the skin out after 3 days, the fish or shrimp finish them off......Just remember to clean it very well before putting them in the tank.........You can try zuchinni, summer squash, carrots.......just a few i have fed with success.............i wouldnt try potatoes, due to the heavy starch content........


----------

